# Question for the Cruisers...



## DGS49 (Mar 25, 2019)

If you had been on the Viking Sky, would you have taken the helo evacuation or stayed with the ship?

I think i would have taken my chances with the ship.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 25, 2019)

DGS49 said:


> If you had been on the Viking Sky, would you have taken the helo evacuation or stayed with the ship?
> 
> I think i would have taken my chances with the ship.


Miss a free helicopter ride?


----------

